# Der Schatz von Pandaria Kapitel 1



## Tamekks (25. Februar 2013)

Der Schatz von Pandaria handelt von dem kleinen Pandaren-Mädchen Kija, die auf eine geheimnisvolle Reise quer durch Pandaria geführt wird. Dabei erlebt sie so einige Abenteuer und trifft auf jede Menge ungewöhnliche, neue Freunde!  Stets auf der Suche nach ihrem Vater lernt sie die Wunder dieses einmaligen Kontinents lieben.

Kapitel 1: Der Pandare mit der Maske
Kijas Vater wird seit 6 Monaten vermisst und nun wohnt sie bei Bauer Yoon. Eines Tages taucht ein seltsamer Pandare mit einer Maske auf dem Gesicht auf und nimmt Kija mit auf eine Reise. Eine Reise die sie quer durch Pandaria führen und bei ihren Vater enden soll.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AG67axe_UQ


----------

